# foot switch/dual pot wiring diagram for Parasite wah?



## mikef (Sep 16, 2019)

Hullo! Well, after a mad scramble coming up with a 16K and 650K resistor configs, I am finaly ready to finish up the ol' Parasite wah. Any chance of a footswitch and dual pot wiring diagram?Thanks!


----------



## mikef (Sep 21, 2019)

?


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2019)

Wiring is the same as the TearJerker, except the pads for the pot are duplicated for the second gang.






						Tear jerker schematic request
					

I’m getting ready to order parts for this beasty! First wah build so I’m stoked for it. I know that the build docs arnt up yet but is there anyway you could post the schematic?  Thanks  JHK



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

Maybe a dumb question but where do you get the dual gang pot, is it 100k like a regular wah?


----------



## Robert (Nov 26, 2019)

For prototyping I used a standard knurled shaft dual gang pot with a pinion gear from Smallbear...

These aren't really designed for the wear and tear a wah puts on them... Every now and then you'll see a NOS part pop up on eBay, I believe that's what another guy here used.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> For prototyping I used a standard knurled shaft dual gang pot with a pinion gear from Smallbear...
> 
> These aren't really designed for the wear and tear a wah puts on them... Every now and then you'll see a NOS part pop up on eBay, I believe that's what another guy here used.



From what I have read Chicago Iron uses the same in their builds. The standard dual gang pot.


----------

